# Twisted neck



## FrankeR (Oct 14, 2010)

Can a slight twist in the neck (it's almost not visible by the naked eye though) cause a metallic sound on open strings on my bass?
Also if this is not the right place to post this just tell me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 14, 2010)

Twisted necks result in poor action, lots of buzz on certain sections of the neck, and dead notes. What exactly do you mean by "metallic sound"? Can you be more specific?


----------



## FrankeR (Oct 14, 2010)

With metallic sound I mean a slight buzz which you get by letting something metal vibrate on top of another metal surface... which is most likely the reason. But the thing is the string is not anywhere near a fret.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 14, 2010)

Is the neck twisted or is it bowed?

Here is a twisted neck:






If you are experiencing fret buzz, the string is coming into contact with a higher fret than the one you are pressing down. If you are not pressing down, then there is a fre somewhere that is coming into contact with the string. Look down the neck without holding the guitar by the neck - lay it down flat on a table and lift it by the horns - then see if the frets are truly nowhere near the strings. Also see if the neck is leaning toward or away from the strings. If it is leaning too much, a simple truss rod adjustment should work. If you have a warp or hump or twist causing the problem, then let us know and Max can give you some more specific, directed advice.


----------



## FrankeR (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the answer bostjan, but I already located the problem. There is something vibrating inside the body which is causing the sound.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 14, 2010)

FrankeR said:


> Thanks for the answer bostjan, but I already located the problem. There is something vibrating inside the body which is causing the sound.



In the body? Now I'm curious. I used to have problems with stuff getting stuck in my trem cavity.


----------



## FrankeR (Oct 14, 2010)

No idea how it ended up there or what it is for that matter, I'll just leave it... I kinda start to like it and it doesn't sound through the amp or affects the tone quality in any way.

Also the twisted neck is no longer an issue, I measured how much it twists and it is about 0,2mm so no sweat there. Good of me though that I spotted it.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 14, 2010)

This thread summed up in one face:


----------

